# Miriam's Well in Santa Fe



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

I have the good fortune to be moving to a new home that is being built in the mountains of Northern New Mexico. I've just returned from week long trip there to get the process rolling. Of course I looked up knit shops. 

If you are ever in Santa Fe, the most wonderful yarn store I have ever been in can be found there, in the old town section. Her yarns, self made patterns and finished garments are the most beautiful you could want -- buy the yarn and she gives you a copy of her own pattern. She also teaches spinning and weaving as well as knitting. 

Don't miss this place!


----------



## clclancy (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to New Mexico!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh great to know...might have to make a trip from Arizona to visit that shop...
Ooooh and congratz on your new home.

Thanks for sharing,

Camilla



Ggirl said:


> I have the good fortune to be moving to a new home that is being built in the mountains of Northern New Mexico. I've just returned from week long trip there to get the process rolling. Of course I looked up knit shops.
> 
> If you are ever in Santa Fe, the most wonderful yarn store I have ever been in can be found there, in the old town section. Her yarns, self made patterns and finished garments are the most beautiful you could want -- buy the yarn and she gives you a copy of her own pattern. She also teaches spinning and weaving as well as knitting.
> 
> Don't miss this place!


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Check out the Taos Wool Festival in Oct.


----------



## liscal (Jul 30, 2011)

I was in the store recently and agree.....it is so inspirational. Santa fe area is wonderful.....Lucky you


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats Barbara on your move and new home. We'll be watching for pics of your new projects. Any plans to come visit Louisiana?

Karen


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

welsome to the land of enchantment from Hobbs, NM. we are in the southeastern part of the state. very different weather down here.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to visit Las Cruces when my Sister lived there and bought two sets of Addi Turbo Circs there at discounted price. Loved NM. Lucky you! Congrats on new home!


----------



## nmdispatchlady (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to New Mexico. I'm in the central part near Ruidoso, NO LYS that I have found here. Get to Santa Fe once in a while will definitely have to check this one out.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to New Mexico, even if you did pick the wrong end LOL
The mountains here in the SW corner are beautiful but we only have one LYS in this little town HOWEVER it's a beautiful one (the town AND the LYS) LOL again


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think Santa Fe and Taos are the best that NM has to offer. 

I've folks in ABQ and Rio Rancho. When I ask SIL to take me to a yarn shop, she takes me to Hobby Lobby - Eeek! Now, I make sure I pack yarn when I visit.

Nevertheless, I will miss my annual trip to ABQ and Santa Fe Opera this year.


----------



## SandyO (Jul 8, 2011)

What is the name of the yarn store? I am visiting my son & wife who live in Santa Fe-- the first part of October. I love that area, I've been several times since they moved there. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## dohowie (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome to NM, I'm in Las Cruces very different from the Northern part of our "enchanted" state. I'll be sure to check out the LYS next time I'm in Santa Fe.


----------



## dohowie (Jul 22, 2011)

Bulldog do you happen to remember where you bought the Turbo Addie's when you where in Las Cruces? I would love to check out pair


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

it is called "Miriam's Well"


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to New Mexico, Ggirl, from Belen.

Have you lived/visited here before in the fall? If not, you have the lovely smell of roasting chiles and the sight of hot air balloons to look forward to.

I haven't been to any textile stores in Santa Fe, but can recommend Fiber Chicks in Old Town Albuquerque and Village Wools just north of Paseo del Norte near San Pedro, when you get down this way to visit your sister as places I've actually been to. There are other LYS choices in ABQ and RR as well, Yarn Nerd/ABQ, Yarn Store @ Nob Hill/ABQ, Fiesta Yarns/ABQ, Yarn Angel Knits/ABQ as well as others I haven't found out about yet I'm sure. No need to pack yarn...

I wish you many happy years in your new home and in New Mexico.

Jo


----------

